# ISTANBUL | Roya Nova | 100m | 31 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Roya Nova*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

www.royanova.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* 100m 
*FLOORS:* 31 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.sargem.com.tr/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Queram:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844#gallery-1-6


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Queram:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by HS Demircan Insaat:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Queram:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source


----------

